# Rear axle problem



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

So the rear axle shaft in my 10 bolt where all wobbled out where the bearing sits. I ordered a new pair from rockauto.com Got the new set in and dropped them right off at the machine shop. Had the wheel studs and the bearings pressed on. Problem is the axles were cut down a half inch to short where the bearings get pressed on and sit. The total length is correct the problem is the bearing sits out a half incho to far and I cant bolt them in. I contacted rock auto and after some digging around I found out there should have been a half inch spacer with the axles to be pressed on before the bearing. Anyone heard of this? Rock auto said they contacted the manufacturer and I should be receiving new spacer but got a call yesterday saying they didnt have any more and I would need to have some machined to fit. Im a little aggitated about the whole ordeal. Should I even mess with having spacers machined or should I just ask for a return and order axles elsewhere? Thanks for any help


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crap...sorry to hear the news. I would source axles elsewhere. And get Rock Auto to supply new bearings for no charge....it was their screw up. Often, bearings are damaged when pressed back off an axle....usually not a concern since they are usually worn out at that point. I would be hesitant to re-use those bearings, since they hold the axle in the car.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I have already re-ordered the bearings. Talked to Rock Auto earlier and they said they would offer a full refund or help compensate me for the cost of having the machine shop make new spacers. Im leaning towards returning the axles because I'm hesitant to rely on these spacers. I swear nothing about restoring these cars is easy. I seem to run into problems everywhere, even on things that seem simple haha


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

best to always compare new part to old part before any work is done on old cars. Catalogs and info are not always correct any more or one substitute item is used where there used to be multiple part nos.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Logchain said:


> Yeah I have already re-ordered the bearings. Talked to Rock Auto earlier and they said they would offer a full refund or help compensate me for the cost of having the machine shop make new spacers. Im leaning towards returning the axles because I'm hesitant to rely on these spacers. I swear nothing about restoring these cars is easy. I seem to run into problems everywhere, even on things that seem simple haha


Don't worry about "relying" on the spacers, they came from the factory with them and that's the way they're supposed to work. Like Geetee said though, I wouldn't re-use the bearings after pressing them off because getting them off requires pressing on the outer race and that's almost sure to damage them. Whichever route you choose to go, I'd insist that Rock Auto do whatever's necessary to make the whole deal zero additional cost to you. You shouldn't have to pay for stuff more than once.

Bear


----------

